# Injection worries



## HQ1 (Aug 19, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could help and may be put my mind at ease. I have been to the clinic today and am about to start my 2nd IUI. This time they have given me Pregnyl, which my nurse said I could inject in my stomach. I am really nervous about doing it and to make it worse my husband isn't around this weekend when I need to do it so I am going to be totally on my own, which is making me even more nervous. I am really just looking for anyone who has done the injection and can tell me what is like and if its easy to do? I am not particularly scared of needles but have never had to inject myself, last time my husband did it.

Anyway any support would be much appreciated x


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi HQ1 
I have recently had to abandon my 3rd cycle of IUI. I was extremely nervous at the beginning about giving myself the jabs. Just wanted to put your mind at ease and let you know that it's not that bad. I have to use 2 needles - 1 to mix the product and the other to administer the jab. I have been using Fostimon and the Pregnyl for my trigger shot. Just make sure that you flick the syringe and squeeze a little to make sure there are no air bubbles. I usually squeeze a little fat on my stomach in-between my fingers. The needle is so thin you will hardly even feel it going in although once you press it you can feel the liquid going in. Once you put the needle in I usually count to 10 and it's usually done. Good luck please let us know how you get on


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Thinking about doing injections is definitely worse than the actual experience of doing it.  I did all my own - I'd never trust my husband to do it!  Pregnyl can be a bit fiddly more than anything.  You'll be fine, don't worry about it.


----------



## HQ1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ah thanks Ladies, that was reall reassuring. In the end I asked my Mam to come over and be with me when I did it. it was so much the actual injecting that was freaking me out it was more the being on my own and not doing it right. If things didn't work out this month I would ahve been constantly wondering whether it was because I hadn't done this bit right. Anyway after an initial nervousness I did it and you're right the actual needle going in wasn't too bad, stung a little bit when the stuff was going in. I must admit I did have a little cry afterwards and conceiving a baby shouldn't be like this, but hey ho we do what we have to do.
Thanks again for your advice and hopefully I can return the favour sometime if you ever need some extra support


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi that's no problem. Wishing you great success and baby dust  
Please let me know how you get on. Me and DH have decided to have a month off after my abandoned cycle. I just need to recharge my batteries before we try again. I was feeling so miserable before my AF arrived. Now it's here I am feeling a bit more "human".
Sending you a   and blowing a few bubbles you way x


----------



## teacherKate (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad you managed that HQ1 - I think I'd struggle with injecting myself too.  My husband has been doing it so far.  It doesn't really hurt does it, but it's the anticipation that's so awful (and yes, NOT the way I wanted to conceive...!)

Re. the Pregnyl, mine comes in glass vials that you have to snap the glass tops off...  last month my husband snapped the top off and the bottle crushed, cutting his thumb really badly!  What a crap design!!!    Luckily it was only the saline solution (and I had 2 vials of that) so we didn't lose any of the drug, but we'll me MUCH more careful next time.


----------



## HQ1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey

So have been to the hospital today and everything seemed to go OK. It's such a build up to it and then the procedure itself is so quick. Just taking it easy today and roll on the 9th Oct  

Angel Wings we had a month off last month as well. I think you're right sometime you just have to be two people having fun and enjoying being together, rather than two people who are trying to have children and not having any success. I found that it really helped and I feel a lot more relaxed going into this round of treatment. 

Kate, I agree the design is a bit rubbish and I still can't believe that in this day and age this is the best way of helping woman to conceive. I really do feel for all our DHs it can't be much fun for them having to do this and probably not what they envisaged when they thought about having children. But I know I couldn't keep going without mine he has been amazing.


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi HQ1 glad to hear all went well. You are right it is such a quick process once you actually get in there. Try and take it easy and relax during your 2ww. I know it can be hard because we get so excited to know if procedure has been successful. I look forward to hear your news. 
You are so right about being able to enjoy each other for a month. The stress can be such a great strain on our relationship. Looking forward to having some spontaneous adult time as opposed to making sure that it's the right time, temperature and all the rest of it lol. 
Please let me know how you get on. Sending loads of sparkly baby dust your way, some bubbles and some   x


----------

